# Blood, Mud and Corpses - WWI zombies



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is now available on Amazon. Part one of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is now available on Amazon. Part one of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon. Part one of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change. Part two, Tigers On The Western Front will be coming out at the end of August.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon. Part one of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon. Part one of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is now available on Amazon. Part one of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

CMH said:


> *Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. As the first part of the Royal Zombie Corps series, *Blood, Mud and Corpses* retells World War One with one slight change.



*Synopsis:*
No one knew when the endless bloodshed and grindingly futile toil of the trenches would ever end. Then a miracle came from a source totally removed from even the most fantastic of dreams.

In 1916 the first British conscripts were called up to the British Army. The war had become a series of attritional battles and British manpower was being sapped. Men of all types were called up, but what they found on the battlefields of France and Belgium, was somewhat different from what they had expected.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

During the maelstrom of World War, a new threat arises.

In a war that has already killed millions, a conscript discovers some of the dead are no longer staying dead.

Download CM Harald's original zombie story today.

*Blood, Mud and Corpses* is available on Amazon for free, just click the cover below. The second edition was launched in September 2019.


----------

